# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  In hình lên ly sứ làm quà tặng là một dịch vụ không mới nhưng lạ

## lamseolamsao

*In hình lên ly sứ* làm quà tặng là một dịch vụ không mới nhưng lạ đối với các bạn Việt Nam nói chung và TPHCM nói riêng. Ở nước ngoài, nhất là các nước Châu Á thì việc đi in ly sứ với hình ảnh làm quà tặng hoặc in logo quảng cáo khá là phổ biến. Vậy dịch vụ trên có những ưu nhược điểm như thế nào? Tại sao in ly sứ lại trở thành con ác chủ bài cho maketing trong những năm gần đây? Một số bài nghiên cứu từ các chuyên gia cho thấy ⅔ số khách hàng bình chọn ly sứ in hình là món quà tặng làm họ hài lòng nhất. Điều này khá là dễ hiểu khi mà ly sứ là một vật dụng vô cùng cần thiết. Người ta chỉ ăn 3 đến 4 ần 1 ngày nhưng uống nước rất nhiều lần. Một điều khác đáng nói đến chính là ly sứ đáp ứng được nhu cầu mỹ thực của đa số mọi người. Một ví dụ điển hình là khi uống một ly cà phê đựng trong một chiếc ly sứ tráng men bóng loáng, hương vị sẽ ngon hơn nhiều so với uống trong ly nhựa. Để tìm hiểu thiêm về dịch vụ _in hình lên ly_ sứ, quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ công ty in ly sứ INLOGO.Chúng tôi luôn hướng khách hàng đến cái nhìn hấp dẫn về sản phẩm ly sứ. Có rất nhiều sản phẩm mẫu cho phép bạn bạn tự do xem xét trước khi lựa chọn đặt hàng. Mặt khác INLOGO cũng có rất nhiều chính sách ưu đãi về giá cũng như khuyến mãi khác dành cho khách sỉ. Chúng tôi cũng có một danh sách đa dạng các loại ly sứ để phù hợp với ngân sách và mục đích sử dụng của khách hàng.Truy cập ngay trang web inlysu.vn để có thêm một cái nhìn sâu sắc hơn về dịch vụ in hình lên ly sứ làm quà tặng cũng như lợi ích nó mang lại. Chúng tôi cũng thường xuyên trao đổi với các đối tác là khách hàng để chọn ra giải pháp tốt nhất và nâng cao dịch vụ của mình. Ngoài ra bạn có thể thấy giá thành và chất lượng sản phẩm của INLOGO ngày càng đi theo hướng có lợi nhất cho các bạn. Do đó chúng tôi luôn chú trọng cập nhật kiến thức từ thế giới và cải tiến cơ sở công nghệ của mình. Để tận hưởng đầy đủ các dịch vụ khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ hoặc đến trực tiếp để tham quan showroom của chúng tôi.INLOGO luôn đặt uy tín và mối quan hệ thân thiện với khách hàng lên hàng đầu. Vì chúng tôi biết con người luôn là giá trị cốt lõi làm nên mọi thành công. Do đó, INLOGO luôn trân trọng mọi ý kiến đóng góp dù là nhỏ nhất để có thể phục vụ bạn tốt hơn. Khách hàng có thể nhận tư vấn trực tiếp trên trang web thông qua ô chat ở góc phải bên dưới màn hình.INLOGO luôn đứng vững rên thị trường và tạo sự tin tưởng từ khách hàng trong suốt 5 năm qua. Chúng tôi đặt rất nhiều thời gian và nỗ lực vào việc cải thiện hiệu suất làm việc nhằm nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm. Chú trọng phát triển sản phẩm mới và đóng những ý tưởng cho các khách hàng để có những chiếc ly sứ in hình hoàn hảo nhất. INLOGO cũng tập trung đầu tư các công nghệ mới. Để đảm bảo rằng mình vẫn là doanh nghiệp _in hình lên ly_ sứ quảng cáo giá rẻ, chất lượng hàng đầu.Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:Công ty TNHH INLOGOSĐT: 08.73.05.78.78Email: kd.inlogo@gmail.com
Địa chỉ: 509 Nguyễn Trãi, P.7, Q.5, TPHCM

----------

